# 2 Reds



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

ok time for a dumb question for you all...

I have a sanchezi in a 55 and I have a 40 breeder that is currently empty.

The question is would a pair of 6" reds be better off in a 55 or a 40 breeder? They come as a pair, I do not plan to add to them, if I lose one because 2 isn't a good number some day, so be it, every other piranha tank I have is a solo anyway, 3 rhoms and a sanchezi. I could put the reds in either knowing the sanchezi would be fine in the other forever.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

55 for the reds though it still wouldn't be the best option for them. Why not try to sell one on?


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I have had a pair of reds before myself and like this person states they don't eat when seperated, I personally never tried longer than a week apart. Yes I do understand that a fish won't let itself starve but if they like being together, then why not keep them that way? I could always just pass on them also, just figure a pair would be ok in one of those tanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Tank size is the issue. Though two reds could live in a 55, but not for life IMO better off with a 75 and add another to the shoal.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

fair enough answer, but am curious how 36 x 18(40b) is not ok for 2 but 48 x 18(75) is ok for 3?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

None... the footprint of those tanks is not enough for RBs for life (but for a short while)... you need at least a 75g tank where you can add an extra Red if you want...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Nzac said:


> fair enough answer, but am curious how 36 x 18(40b) is not ok for 2 but 48 x 18(75) is ok for 3?


2 reasons, the first is nitrates will build up faster in a smaller tank with more fish and the second they need to be able to swim a lil


----------

